
Ask HN: Cheap Document Signing Solution? - jliptzin
Does anyone know of a cheap document signing solution with API access? We have about 3,000 documents (1-2 page) per year that need to be signed by customers and emailed, that&#x27;s it. We&#x27;re getting quotes of between $2-4 per document from all the major companies. That seems very high to us for just requesting an electronic signature on a 2 page PDF. Anyone know of a cheaper solution for this one use case?<p>EDIT: We&#x27;ve decided to just build our own solution for this simple use case, it&#x27;s actually not that difficult. We still don&#x27;t understand how document signing companies are able to get away with charging so much.
======
joezydeco
How long do you expect the signing company to maintain and secure the signing
records for a given document?

How about if the company guaranteed a 100-year life span at $0.02 per document
per year? Would that be more reasonable to you?

